# Cincy Discus



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If anybody is interested, I'll be going to Cincinnati Discus tomorrow at noon to pick up a few more Tefe Greens. I know it's short notice but they are having a sale and there are still a lot of great varieties available.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll try to meet you there, but I'm not sure I can make it.

See you, if I can make it.

-Russ


----------

